# Glycemic Index of Honey



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

It appears to vary substantially. 



> • The Glycemic Index of honey varies from 32 to 85, depending on the botanical source. Fructose-rich honeys such as acacia honey have a low GI.


From: http://www.jacn.org/content/27/6/677.long


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks. Is there a chart that shows the glycemic index of honeys found in the US?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> glycemic index of different honeys....


The* glycemic index* (GI) is a measure of how quickly the body can use the carbohydrates in food as energy. Some foods release their energy quickly while others release theirs over a slower period. If the carbohydrate is released too quickly, it may cause disturbances in your blood sugar levels. You may experience a sudden surge of energy which quickly drains away, leaving you feeling tired, weak and hungry again. Foods that release their energy slowly can help to keep your blood sugar levels stable.

*GI of Honey*

Honey is a naturally sweet substance produced from nectar by bees. According to the American Dietetic Association, honey is made up of several sugars including fructose, glucose and sucrose. The glycemic index will vary depending on the type of honey you use. Floral honeys tend to have the lowest GIs, so use them to sweeten the foods you eat. According to the Glycemic Index Database, locust honey has a GI of 32, yellow box honey has a GI of 35 and stringy bark honey has a GI of 44. Other honeys release their energy faster and are classed as medium on the glycemic index. These tend to be the commercial blends, clover honey which has a GI of 69 and pure honey which has a GI of 58.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/270875-honey-vs-sugar-glycemic-index/

Honey has lower than sugar GI because it contains the fructose. Unfortunately, from GI prospective, honey is no better than high-fructose corn syrup 
The benefits of real raw honey lays outside of the GI scope


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, if I understand correctly, honey from trees such as basswood should have a GI lower than honey from clover. Would that be right?

Thanks Sergey. I think my friends found the same link. It seems like Australian Honeys have been tested for their GI. But how about other honeys? Guess I need to search farther.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> ... But how about other honeys? Guess I need to search farther.


 Honey's GI would vary tremendously because it is mainly dependent from ratio of different sugars (mainly fructose). In my opinion, using GI for honey is pointless. From GI perspective, honey is the same as a corn syrup, sorry.


----------

